

Ask YC: What Blogging Software do you use? - dawie

If your blogging software is mentioned, vote for it otherwise add it to the list.
======
bkbleikamp
I have used WordPress(.org) & MoveableType.

Of the two WordPress is by far my favorite. The caching helps it scale nearly
as well as MoveableType and there are a lot more themes, a ton of plugins, and
a very active community to help with anything you need.

Also WP is written with PHP and is a breeze to setup. MT is Perl and most
people who aren't hackers tend to get scared away from the config files.

~~~
SwellJoe
To be fair to MT, the recent versions have a nice setup wizard. It's still
more trouble to install than WordPress, but there are far fewer instances
where you're seeing configuration files in Movable Type these days. (But we
use WordPress, anyway.)

------
Milansoc15
I use blogger with my own domain. Started the blog as part of a college class,
use it more for personal stuff now

------
JulianMontez
Using Chyrp <http://chyrp.net/> . Nice open-source tumblelog software. :)

------
cperciva
I wrote my own shell script for taking a directory containing posts and
rendering my blog.

------
brlewis
OurDoings (my own). It started out as a photo-sharing site, but it grew into
blogging. It now integrates with Disqus for comments and Technorati for
trackbacks. It also integrates with FriendFeed (ff) using a push system that
automatically includes thumbnails of photos related to your posts. In this way
it's better than letting ff pull from your blog's feed, because media RSS is
not yet supported by ff.

------
generalk
Using Wordpress right now (voted for that one) but I'm looking strongly at
Mephisto. Written in Rails _and_ has a badass name? Sign me up!

------
apgwoz
a custom built django application powers photub.com.

------
borga
Wordpress, but I used MT in the past. I prefer Wordpress due to the amount of
nice add-ons, themes, etc that are available.

------
azsromej
I wrote my own, but I did end up copying 2 functions from WordPress (wpautop
and some kses input stuff).

------
jrockway
Angerwhale.

<http://www.angerwhale.org/>

------
1gor
RapidWeaver on mac os x. (Similar to MovableType but less hassle).

------
Readmore
Wrote my own with Rails.

------
BostonDave
Wordpress (huge fan) but also considering Drupal as well.

------
bigtoga
Blogger for personal, Typepad for business.

------
Mrinal
Typepad for business and Vox for personal

------
wastedbrains
Movable Type

------
mattdennewitz
writing ones own blogging software has become a "coming of age" experience
anymore :)

------
cmm324
blogger for personal and corporate

------
izak30
Servee(.com)

------
jamesbritt
Mephisto

------
khangtoh
memphisto

